# Let's see pics of speedmaster pro's on brown straps



## jayd77

I recently purchased a speedmaster pro 3570.50. I'm thinking of putting a brown or golden brown Hirsch Knight strap on it. Any pics would help I my decision. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bluegreen

The forum search button is your friend for this sort of thing, but to help you on your way..

Rios Rallye :









Hirsh Genuine Alligator :









Meyhoffer Berlin :








bg.


----------



## GJ




----------



## ddatta

Here you go:

These are on a Chocolate Speedy, but should give you some idea










And some more:





































And an OMEGA strap too, just for fun


----------



## GJ




----------



## richardew

Here's mine. It's not a speedy but it is powered by c861. I think of this watch as a direct descendent of the 27 CHRO C12 and the speedmaster as a branch off of this tree.


----------



## BDH

There is a great thread of Speedy's on straps... I'll try to find it for you. Also I only have one picture of a brown strap on this computer, so I will have to update with the others when I get home! Sorry.... If looking for a recommendation, I'd go with the hirsch leonardo medici honey brown. I think there was one posted above, if not, I'll post that later.

For now, here is hirsch grand duke:


----------



## fluppyboy

$20 no-name buffalo (best strap I ever bought for the Speedy). I bought some "better" (read more expensive) straps, but none were ever as comfortable as this:


----------



## jmsrolls

Brown is my strap of choice for the Speedy Pro. Black dial, bezel, and strap are just too much black for me.

And I like curved ends on sport watches so I went with the gold brown Hirsch Medici:



















Over time, the strap acquires a vintage "bomber jacket" patina:










On the right is new with aged on the left:










Few carry the Leonardo straps but forum member Gary at Watch Obsession has them.

Fr. John†


----------



## uyaffe

My honey strap


----------



## jwalther

I've had a few.


----------



## john wilson




----------



## arkolykos

here is mine........


----------



## nuovorecord

Here's my Speedy on a Hadley-Roma Heavy Pad strap that I got from Strapped For Time. Hadley Roma Heavy Pad Oil Tan Leather

Nice and thick, but not too stiff. It's become my favorite strap for my Speedmaster.


----------



## Ruche

Speedy on Toshi


----------



## jls

Nuovorecord: Is your strap brown or chestnut? It looks good.


----------



## drewmcd24

Here's a light brown strap from Panatime:


----------



## sportura

jmsrolls said:


> Brown is my strap of choice for the Speedy Pro. Black dial, bezel, and strap are just too much black for me.
> 
> And I like curved ends on sport watches so I went with the gold brown Hirsch Medici:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over time, the strap acquires a vintage "bomber jacket" patina:
> 
> Few carry the Leonardo straps but forum member Gary at Watch Obsession has them.
> 
> Fr. John†


JMS:

Been lurking for quite awhile, want to thank you for these photos of your '57 Speedy on the Hirsch strap. Just bought mine from Gary, looking forward to its arrival.

Quick question: Is there a way to 'age' the strap quickly? I'd like to skip the years of use to get to that vintage patina. Not sure if there are oils or other methods.

TIA


----------



## sportura

john wilson said:


>


John:

Similarly, I've been lurking here for quite awhile and love these shots. Can you tell me the name/model of this particular strap? It's double ridge design and curved ends pretty much make it the Holy Grail of brown Speedmaster watch straps and I'd love to find one.

TIA


----------



## jmsrolls

sportura said:


> JMS:
> 
> Been lurking for quite awhile, want to thank you for these photos of your '57 Speedy on the Hirsch strap. Just bought mine from Gary, looking forward to its arrival.
> 
> Quick question: Is there a way to 'age' the strap quickly? I'd like to skip the years of use to get to that vintage patina. Not sure if there are oils or other methods.
> 
> TIA


Someone on this forum used some shoe polish to enrich the color but oil is the only way I know to attain the patina.

Fr. John†


----------



## sportura

jmsrolls said:


> Someone on this forum used some shoe polish to enrich the color but oil is the only way I know to attain the patina.
> 
> Fr. John†


Thanks JMS. Can you tell me what type of oil to use? I'm a novice at this sort of thing.

TIA


----------



## jmsrolls

sportura said:


> Thanks JMS. Can you tell me what type of oil to use? I'm a novice at this sort of thing.
> 
> TIA


Heh, heh.

I'm blessed (cursed) with very oily skin. I simply rubbed the strap across my face every time I wore the strap. :-d

Fr. John†


----------



## Artistmike

Ostrich deployant and very comfortable it is too....


----------



## davieg10c

Just found this thread from the other week and thought I'd add my new addition to it. Golden brown hirsch heavy calf arrived yesterday.










Sorry for the poor iPhone pic


----------



## normunds

Here is my Speedie on almost ten year old Jean Richard double ridge alligator.










Christopher Ward croc, not a big fan, because of I find it too thick.










And my favorite - Camille Fournet alligator.


----------



## mt_hangglider




----------



## sneakertinker

GJ said:


>


That is an amazing looking strap good sir...What kind is it, if you don't mind sharing...


----------



## sportura

My 1957 re-issue on the Hirsch Medici in Gold Brown color (not yet aged and oily, but very handsome nonetheless).

-S


----------



## jwalther

Just put this one on today. Rios Buffalo.


----------



## PBL

Here is my Speedy on a Hirsch "Professional" strap with a deployment. I find it hard to go back to a bracelet. The cooler weather that is approaching means more strap time.


----------



## FightingIllini

PBL said:


> Here is my Speedy on a Hirsch "Professional" strap with a deployment. I find it hard to go back to a bracelet. The cooler weather that is approaching means more strap time.


Looking sharp. I just picked one of those up for my Speedy as well.


----------



## schwemmm

sportura said:


> Thanks JMS. Can you tell me what type of oil to use? I'm a novice at this sort of thing.
> 
> TIA


I used a tiny drop of pre-shave oil to my hirsch medici once per day for a couple of weeks which had it nicely aged within days. Thanks and credit to Fr John for the idea of pairing this combo together. The omega deployant fits this strap nicely.


----------



## arkane

3572 on Hirsch Liberty


----------



## clover4studio

My Speedy 9300 on _The Watch Boys_ strap:


----------



## mt1tdi

Showoff! |>



clover4studio said:


> My Speedy 9300 on _The Watch Boys_ strap:
> View attachment 663750
> 
> View attachment 663751


----------



## clover4studio

mtltdi said:


> Showoff! |>


haha you know you want it, just do it


----------



## Toothbras

On antique brown saddle leather, looks and feels great


----------



## pogiguy

Here's my contribution to this thread. Put my brown croc on my BA for the first time this week. Little unsure when I first wore the black-brown combo, but quicky got over it.


----------



## kjse7en




----------



## Kungfucowboy

pogiguy said:


> Here's my contribution to this thread. Put my brown croc on my BA for the first time this week. Little unsure when I first wore the black-brown combo, but quicky got over it.
> QUOTE]
> 
> You inspired me here is my '57 reissue on a brown Hirsch Genuine Aligator courtesy of my lovely wife  the color scheme is growing on me more every day.


----------



## mbotello

My 3573.50 on a Vicenza Sport Pilot.


----------



## GaryF

New deployant strap from Omega arrived yesterday.


----------



## marcsp

john wilson said:


>


Every time I see this curved-end double ridged OEM pic I remember how much I want this strap ... and I go to Otto Frei and it is not there ::again:: and I am sad ::again:: because I know Omega stopped making them. And you can only get them in blue. BLUE??!?  Please excuse my french gentlemen, but WTF?


----------



## qbart

marcsp said:


> Every time I see this curved-end double ridged OEM pic I remember how much I want this strap ... and I go to Otto Frei and it is not there ::again:: and I am sad ::again:: because I know Omega stopped making them. And you can only get them in blue. BLUE??!?  Please excuse my french gentlemen, but WTF?


thats true..everytime i see it, i literally drools over my pc.. I am hoping the hirsch viscount will get close to the brown oem omega double ridged..


----------



## hchj

Speedy is such a beautiful and versatile watch! Thanks for sharing the great photos: )


----------



## pjsayer

Cousins UK Bellini alligator with OEM deployment...

































It's just a smidgen tight - can anyone suggest a way of stretching it a fraction without ruining it???


----------



## kuaka

I just put my cal. 861 Speedmaster on the OEM croc strap and deployant. I can't believe how much it changed the character of the watch from the original bracelet:


----------



## andrey_

Hirsch traveller


----------



## GaryF




----------



## IGotId

GaryF said:


> View attachment 907923


Nice strap! What kind is it?


----------



## GaryF

It's OEM on deployant.


----------



## Mikegpd

Newest strap from Bob Marino


----------



## AAMC

Cousins UK Brown gator and OEM deployment just arrived for Xmas...


----------



## pjsayer

AAMC said:


> Cousins UK Brown gator and OEM deployment just arrived for Xmas...


Such a good strap for the money. I'm seriously considering selling my SS bracelet as it's now effectively redundant...


----------



## SolitarySoul

Thread's 18 months old, but I'll still play. Tan Rios Junchten:


----------



## evanbaines

Very, very pleased with this strap that my wife got for me for Christmas. It is the Hodinkee "Mixed Brown" strap, and I cannot imagine a more buttery piece of leather.


----------



## David Woo

evanbaines said:


> View attachment 918464


great looking combo, those hodinkee straps are awesome.


----------



## GTTIME

I've got a Godiva dark brown strap on order from Peter Watch ACC.

This is the color but it will be custom to my specs for the larger Omega deployant and the Speedy 9300.


----------



## damo_t

I know I may be resurrecting a 6 month old thread, but would love to see more examples.

I'm on the lookout for a birth year Speedy myself, and putting it on a brown leather strap will be the first thing I do!


----------



## ShawnG

I'm having this one made right now by Heuerville straps. I'll post pics when I get it.


----------



## damo_t

ShawnG said:


> I'm having this one made right now by Heuerville straps. I'll post pics when I get it.
> 
> View attachment 1153663


Look forawrd to seeing it. Looks like an awesome combo!


----------



## hpowders

ShawnG said:


> I'm having this one made right now by Heuerville straps. I'll post pics when I get it.
> 
> View attachment 1153663


Like this strap a lot. Did you get it yet?


----------



## gippo

:-!


----------



## T. Wong

by blackberries by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## hpowders

I was of the opinion that the Speedmaster Pro looks best with a black leather strap. Now I'm not so sure.


----------



## Mikegpd

hpowders said:


> I was of the opinion that the Speedmaster Pro looks best with a black leather strap. Now I'm not so sure.


I have about 4 brown straps for the speedy, it's the best look


----------



## hpowders

Mikegpd said:


> I have about 4 brown straps for the speedy, it's the best look


I think you are right. This one's my current favorite:


----------



## progman2000

What strap is that?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## progman2000

T. Wong said:


> by blackberries by thianwong1, on Flickr


Sorry. What strap is that?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hpowders

progman2000 said:


> Sorry. What strap is that?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


Deleted.


----------



## ShawnG

Stewart at Heuerville Straps is very Easy to work with. I had to cancel my order and he was very understanding. I've never seen a better looking strap on a Speedy.

Mid Tan Oiled is what I want


----------



## Mikegpd

ShawnG said:


> Stewart at Heuerville Straps is very Easy to work with. I had to cancel my order and he was very understanding. I've never seen a better looking strap on a Speedy.
> 
> Mid Tan Oiled is what I want
> 
> View attachment 1180911


I wish they could make them "Omega" style, so that it would work with the deployant perfectly. As of lately I don't buy leather straps that are not made specifically for the omega deployant. I know you can still use the deployant but it doesn't look as nice.


----------



## hpowders

ShawnG said:


> Stewart at Heuerville Straps is very Easy to work with. I had to cancel my order and he was very understanding. I've never seen a better looking strap on a Speedy.
> 
> Mid Tan Oiled is what I want
> 
> View attachment 1180911


I second that! I would buy the Speedy Pro just to be able to wear this band! I was thinking mid tan oiled too, because the light tan in the photo has already darkened from wear. When you first get it, the light tan is probably too light.


----------



## hpowders

Mikegpd said:


> I wish they could make them "Omega" style, so that it would work with the deployant perfectly. As of lately I don't buy leather straps that are not made specifically for the omega deployant. I know you can still use the deployant but it doesn't look as nice.


I love the band so much, I just have to possess it!


----------



## Sterlingwatch

I have had this one on my Speedy for the past two weeks, the most comfortable strap I have ever worn. Stewart at Heuerville was outstanding to deal with.


----------



## hpowders

^^^Is that the Heuerville light tan? Man, I LOVE Speedy Pros on Heuerville straps!!!


----------



## Sterlingwatch

Yes, it's the light tan. It looks great now and will just get better with age.


----------



## T. Wong

progman2000 said:


> Sorry. What strap is that?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


.......this is a Morellato ralley leather strap. Found it at the Omega store in my Japanese city of Nara City. I also bought a yellow Morellato for my X-33!


----------



## ChristopherWilliam

Here's my new Speedy on a very dark brown alligator with matching stitch (Hadley Roma Chrono version)....I didn't want black, nor did I want average brown...this is perfect for my personal taste. Can't really beat it for the price; super quality strap and very comfortable.


----------



## hpowders

Wow! Is there any strap or bracelet that the Speedmaster Pro doesn't look great on? I've never seen one watch that is so versatile! What a terrific watch!!! :-!


----------



## hpowders

Sterlingwatch said:


> Yes, it's the light tan. It looks great now and will just get better with age.


Stewart told me to order the light tan and he would add a bit of patina by oiling it just a bit to darken it a little.


----------



## mikkemus23

It`s not a Pro..but it`s a Speedy :-d

Strap fro The Watch Boys b-)


----------



## mt_hangglider

Beautiful! Which strap from TWB is that? I ordered a gator from them for my Panerai not too long ago in Chocolate Brown and it is a lot darker than that.



mikkemus23 said:


> It`s not a Pro..but it`s a Speedy :-d
> 
> Strap fro The Watch Boys b-)
> 
> View attachment 1190977


----------



## mikkemus23

Thanks! It's a honey brown strap for IWC.


----------



## StevOOO

Its not as nice as some of the others on here but Im not complaining.


----------



## hpowders

Sterlingwatch said:


> I have had this one on my Speedy for the past two weeks,* the most comfortable strap I have ever worn.* Stewart at Heuerville was outstanding to deal with.


Looks really comfortable. I ordered one yesterday from Stewart.


----------



## shameless

the watch is 43 yrs old and the strap is a 30 yr old hamilton strap - just seem to go together for me


----------



## godzillablues

Hirsch Leonardo mid-brown with Omega buckle....


----------



## Taga




----------



## Pascal S

Not a Speedy Pro, but still a closely related Speedmaster, on a matte dark brown alligator strap...


----------



## Sterlingwatch

Great work, you will love this strap, so comfortable, looks great (imho) and is a little bit sporty and different. Make sure to post some pics.


----------



## europa

Sterlingwatch said:


> I have had this one on my Speedy for the past two weeks, the most comfortable strap I have ever worn. Stewart at Heuerville was outstanding to deal with.


Wow, I recently found this thread.. great to see my straps out and about in the wild and to read some really nice comments. Thanks guys!

Stewart / Heuerville


----------



## ChristopherWilliam

Mine on a dark brown gator with matching stitch. My fav combo to date


----------



## Mikegpd

ChristopherWilliam said:


> Mine on a dark brown gator with matching stitch. My fav combo to date


It is a very nice combo. Is that an OEM strap?


----------



## Happytalk

Anybody know whatever happened tithe golden brown Medici with matched stitching? They went out of stock then came back a slightly different color.


----------



## IGotId

Mikegpd said:


> It is a very nice combo. Is that an OEM strap?


 I believe it is, I have a similar one that is OEM (I haven't placed the strap on my panda yet but will soon): [HR][/HR]






[HR][/HR]


----------



## IGotId




----------



## damo_t

damo_t said:


> I know I may be resurrecting a 6 month old thread, but would love to see more examples.
> 
> I'm on the lookout for a birth year Speedy myself, and putting it on a brown leather strap will be the first thing I do!


I can finally contribute to the thread. I put it on a Horween Shell Cordovan leather strap. Love it!


----------



## pjsayer




----------



## hpowders

I bought this Heuerville racing strap a few weeks ago, but it's currently too hot and rainy in Florida to put it on. I'm waiting for November and its more moderate temperatures (60's) and drier weather. Will post a pic at that time. Meanwhile, here's the pic from Heuerville that inspired me to buy the strap. Hope you like it!


----------



## Mikegpd

hpowders said:


> I bought this Heuerville racing strap a few weeks ago, but it's currently too hot and rainy in Florida to put it on. I'm waiting for November and its more moderate temperatures (60's) and dryer weather. Will post a pic at that time. Meanwhile, here's the pic from Heuerville that inspired me to buy the strap. Hope you like it!
> View attachment 1225617


Those are great, love the color. I just wish they would make them for the omega deployant.


----------



## stradivari

mikkemus23 said:


> It`s not a Pro..but it`s a Speedy :-d
> 
> Strap fro The Watch Boys b-)
> 
> View attachment 1190977


This photo made me drool a bit.


----------



## hpowders

Mikegpd said:


> Those are great, love the color. I just wish they would make them for the omega deployant.


Thanks. Right. Easy to drop the watch. I couldn't help it. I fell in love with the photo!


----------



## Geronimo61

I like brown leather on the Speedy Pro


----------



## Spiki

Hirsch Leonardo


----------



## timenut

Here's mine on a brown Bellini. My first Speedy on a brown strap.









Not sure if it's my imagination but the strap seemed to have darkened into a richer brown color after wearing it for a couple of weeks.


----------



## coffeecoffee

Geronimo61 said:


> I like brown leather on the Speedy Pro


Which strap is this? It looks great.


----------



## Geronimo61

coffeecoffee said:


> Which strap is this? It looks great.


It's a Hadley Roma oil tanned leather. They suit vintage watches IMO


----------



## Happytalk

I'm ready to graduate from black to brown. Keep em' coming.


----------



## THS

Heuerville racing strap, light tan darkened through wear (..and a bit of olive oil)









Rios alligator strap









Leather nato


----------



## Glenn-BE

Speedy '89 on brown vintage leather.

This combinations works well for me, looks great with the colour of the patinated tritium of the dial.










Best! Glenn


----------



## Glenn-BE

THS said:


> Heuerville racing strap, light tan darkened through wear (..and a bit of olive oil)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rios alligator strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather nato


Great combinations fellow!

Where do you get that leather nato strap from?

Thanks! 

Best! Glenn


----------



## THS

Glenn-BE said:


> Great combinations fellow!
> 
> Where do you get that leather nato strap from?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Best! Glenn


Thanks!
I got it from this guy NYLON Watch Bands, LEATHER Watch Bands items in AussieStraps store on eBay!
The color was called "vintage tan mustard", but it appears to be out of stock.


----------



## nikola0406

Diaboliq Edelweiss swiss ammo leather strap. Got it today. B-)


----------



## soaking.fused

Vintage Italian leather strap pictured with salted caramel cupcake..










Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## Fire99

Great looking cupcake! I guess the watch looks okay too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shameless

70' speedy 40's ammo leather


----------



## KneeDragr

mikkemus23 said:


> It`s not a Pro..but it`s a Speedy :-d
> 
> Strap fro The Watch Boys b-)
> 
> View attachment 1190977


Lots of beautiful watches on here but this is my favorite, awesome combo!


----------



## Buchmann69

Mikegpd said:


> I wish they could make them "Omega" style, so that it would work with the deployant perfectly. As of lately I don't buy leather straps that are not made specifically for the omega deployant. I know you can still use the deployant but it doesn't look as nice.


I am awaiting arrival of a heuerville strap (mid tan oiled), custom made by Stewart to work with the omega deployant. He was awesome to work with and he studied the specs of the omega rally strap to make his strap work with the omega deployant. Will post pics when it all comes together. cant wait!


----------



## Mikegpd

Buchmann69 said:


> I am awaiting arrival of a heuerville strap (mid tan oiled), custom made by Stewart to work with the omega deployant. He was awesome to work with and he studied the specs of the omega rally strap to make his strap work with the omega deployant. Will post pics when it all comes together. cant wait!


Nice. I bet that will look awesome. Please post pics as soon as you get it.


----------



## Astropin

hpowders said:


> I bought this Heuerville racing strap a few weeks ago, but it's currently too hot and rainy in Florida to put it on. I'm waiting for November and its more moderate temperatures (60's) and drier weather. Will post a pic at that time. Meanwhile, here's the pic from Heuerville that inspired me to buy the strap. Hope you like it!
> View attachment 1225617





Mikegpd said:


> Those are great, love the color. I just wish they would make them for the omega deployment.


He does. These are custom made and someone posted earlier that they can be made to fit the deployment.


----------



## 2012

For for a second there, I thought you had some crazy looking pants.

Nice strap though!



soaking.fused said:


> Vintage Italian leather strap pictured with salted caramel cupcake..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## EvoRich

Was running +20 a day! No matter what position I let it sit or wore it, a consistent +20 seconds. I did some looking around on regulating these Speedy Pro's. After reading a few threads from various forums, I went for it. So far, after my first try, it's running +1.5 sec in 10 hours. I'll consider that success 

Also, am I the only one who finds the chrono hand's lumed ball to be very distracting? This is why I always move the hand for pictures. When I wear it I let it reset 12:00 as it should, but asthetically, I think it's very distracting when taking pictures. A simple, non-lumed hand would be fine, like the Speedy reduced.


----------



## hpowders

Astropin said:


> He does. These are custom made and someone posted earlier that they can be made to fit the deployment.


Great to know! Now that the rainy season is over in Florida, it's just about time to put my newly acquired light-medium brown Heuerville racing strap on my Speedy Pro! b-)


----------



## EvoRich

2012 said:


> For for a second there, I thought you had some crazy looking pants.
> 
> Nice strap though!


funny, I was about to post the same thing, haha!


----------



## finaloption

Got my heuerville strap (light tan w/ black stitching) just now. Can't wait to go home later and try it on. Thanks Stewart!


----------



## Marcelinho

Sent from my S4


----------



## whatyouseek

145022-69, '70 861 movt.


----------



## finaloption

Heuerville strap with OEM 16mm buckle.


----------



## Mikegpd

Buchmann69 said:


> I am awaiting arrival of a heuerville strap (mid tan oiled), custom made by Stewart to work with the omega deployant. He was awesome to work with and he studied the specs of the omega rally strap to make his strap work with the omega deployant. Will post pics when it all comes together. cant wait!


Any news on the strap?


----------



## finaloption

Mikegpd said:


> Any news on the strap?


i thought he didn't do custom work (it said so on his site).. had i known, i would've at least asked.. oh well.. kinda glad now that I didn't otherwise i would've bought a 16mm omega deployant to justify it


----------



## mstermx

Here's mine, Black with brown touches:


----------



## QWatchQ

oil tanned


----------



## Virgilv

OEM Brown Calf and Deployment


----------



## diseno

Guerrita Strap:


----------



## hpowders

Here's mine. Just put it on.


----------



## Happytalk

hpowders said:


> Here's mine. Just put it on.
> View attachment 1318444


Great. Any more pics? Different angle(s)? Which color? Hirsch Medici? Thanks!


----------



## hpowders

Yes. Hirsch Medici Golden Brown. Wasn't sure I'd like it, but found it to be quite stunning in person. Curiously refreshing!


----------



## hidden by leaves

Peter Gunny "minimalist chocolate"















































Cheers,
HBL


----------



## Buchmann69

Mikegpd said:


> Any news on the strap?


it came out excellent!















Sorry, I did not think to post it here, but here is a link to my previous post with more info. and many pics:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/cust...a-deployant-lots-pics-949275.html#post7060646

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## hullio

Here's mine:










More in this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/finally-got-my-hands-speedy-pro-%5Bpics-%5D-948284.html#post7051815


----------



## Mikegpd

Buchmann69 said:


> it came out excellent!
> 
> View attachment 1318536
> View attachment 1318540
> 
> 
> Sorry, I did not think to post it here, but here is a link to my previous post with more info. and many pics:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/cust...a-deployant-lots-pics-949275.html#post7060646
> 
> Hope you enjoy!


Looks awesome. Congrats.


----------



## springer

On Hirsch Trapper


----------



## ConElPueblo

Light brown rally strap. Was pretty cheap and I'm looking forward to seeing how the quality is long term. Here's hoping it'll develop some nice patina!


----------



## europa

Nice to see some of my straps gracing some lovely looking Speedies.
I have a new colour in stock 'mocha', which looks great on the Speedy.. but I have yet to get pics sorted.. so you'll have to excuse the watch.. :0)










And my '69 Speedy on a light tan..










Stewart


----------



## T. Wong

Morellato rally strap........Best of the Season to All! 
Speedie Santa chimney by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## ripper




----------



## phu




----------



## proximal

Heuerville strap in Brick Brown


----------



## Sri

Moonwatch on a vintage strap...



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TitanCi

Kain Heritage Xiran horned gator. Love it!!!


----------



## Master2987

Here is mine on a Hirsch Leonardo.


----------



## jollyboyjon

richardew said:


> Here's mine. It's not a speedy but it is powered by c861. I think of this watch as a direct descendent of the 27 CHRO C12 and the speedmaster as a branch off of this tree.
> View attachment 463685
> 
> View attachment 463686


This is a beautiful watch. Very nice.


----------



## GoBuffs11

I'm cheating as it's not a pro...


----------



## lastshotkid

On a Hadley Roma......


----------



## cajun1970

*Hirsch Modena:*



*Alligator:*


----------



## damo_t

On the way to work action shot.


----------



## sun_devil

Speedy on a Form Function Form strap.


----------



## stockae92




----------



## jimbowattz

Can someone please identify this strap and where to buy? Absolutely beautiful! Thanks.


----------



## omega2915

I may try this strap on the 2915-1 I just picked up.


----------



## ck1109




----------



## omshankstar

Where is this strap from? Must have.



soaking.fused said:


> Vintage Italian leather strap pictured with salted caramel cupcake..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## sjgreen

Here is my Reduced on a brown Hirsch Rally. Really soft and comfortable already only after a few hours use.


----------



## Tompj

omega2915 said:


> View attachment 1500257
> I may try this strap on the 2915-1 I just picked up.


I have that exact same strap on my Speedy Pro. It is my favourite Speedy-strap combination. It works very well giving it a nice vintage appeal. The one disadvantage is that the strap is hard to keep in a nice condition.


----------



## chiefroastbeef

Here is my Speedmaster Pro that I just received as a birthday and wedding present (we're getting married in two months).

I made the strap myself using Horween leather. Loving the watch!


----------



## Ipromise

chiefroastbeef said:


> Here is my Speedmaster Pro that I just received as a birthday and wedding present (we're getting married in two months).
> 
> I made the strap myself using Horween leather. Loving the watch!


Nice! She's definitely a keeper!


----------



## shameless

lovely examples on show !


----------



## ryanb741

Apologies for poor pic - Apollo 11 45th Anniversary model - love it!


----------



## DocJekl

Ipromise said:


> Nice! She's definitely a keeper!


Yep, and the fiancé too!


----------



## mtbluger

This Gunny "Deep Red" arrived yesterday. Good quality strap!


----------



## fluppyboy

mtbluger said:


> This Gunny "Deep Red" arrived yesterday. Good quality strap!


That is _nice_!


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## gippo

;-)


----------



## SundayDuffer

Chocolate Sapphire Sandwich...original brown strap came with the watch.


----------



## robertl

New shoes for my Speedy:


----------



## mstermx

A Full Bund Strap for the Speedy.


----------



## rockmastermike

Heuerville strap










Diaboliq strap










Generic strap


----------



## T. Wong

strap by G. in Greece
by blackberries2 by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## weklund

*Trusty Speedmaster Moon Vintage 1969 Cal. 861

Bulang and Sons Siena Strap

*


----------



## ice2seeyou

Which strap is this? I googled 'G by Greece' but could not find anything


----------



## T. Wong

ice2seeyou said:


> Which strap is this? I googled 'G by Greece' but could not find anything


If you email me, I can give you his email address....

Here is George's flicker site showing his work. The one I used on the Speedie is his camel colored leather
https://www.flickr.com/photos/giorgos_mg/


----------



## GoBuffs11




----------



## JJH

I've just fitted this RIOS1931 Mocha Master Genuine Alligator strap on my chocolate dialled Speedy and am loving the new look. The brown of the strap perfectly matches the face.


----------



## kyky707

Speedmaster FOIS with original strap. Can't stop staring at the hands!


----------



## DokDoom

The first is an oil tanned strap by DB10:









Heres the the speedy on a light brown leather NATO by Zuludiver:









And finally on a terracotta rally strap by Heuerville:


----------



## DokDoom

Really nice selection Mike.



rockmastermike said:


> Heuerville strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diaboliq strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Generic strap


----------



## Rafa ZC

Beatiful strap!


----------



## aardvarkbark

Not a pro, but 57 on Rios President in mahogany...


----------



## matthew P

Heuerville Chocolate


----------



## Manojrc

I shall play

Hodinkee...


----------



## tahsimaumee

Does someone know what strap this is? It's gorgeous!!



jimbowattz said:


> Can someone please identify this strap and where to buy? Absolutely beautiful! Thanks.


----------



## DMazzle

tahsimaumee said:


> Does someone know what strap this is? It's gorgeous!!


It's the omega double ridged 20x16 98000010.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf

Bulang and sons 


















Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Virgilv

On Omega NATO


----------



## beau007

Virgilv: Your Speedmaster looks great on the Nato!


----------



## Kevin6589




----------



## JahIthBer

Mine on Rios Juchten Mocha strap


----------



## v1triol

JJH said:


> I've just fitted this RIOS1931 Mocha Master Genuine Alligator strap on my chocolate dialled Speedy and am loving the new look. The brown of the strap perfectly matches the face.


Simply stunning combo!


----------



## Thwizzit




----------



## Tomega

I have to say that I never considered a brown strap on a Speedy before...until I opened this thread!


----------



## MHe225

Handmade and at no cost to me .... hard to beat








(lyonk is the strap maker)

This photo taken in clear day-light may show the color slightly better


----------



## Shred2001




----------



## Sherhan

Shred2001 said:


> View attachment 9746546


very nice!
mind sharing what straps are those? hirsch?


----------



## Ursus




----------



## Shred2001

Sherhan said:


> very nice!
> mind sharing what straps are those? hirsch?


Yes, Hirsch Lucca.


----------



## matthew P

This just arrived today. 









SteveOstraps.com

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

I love a good brown leather stra on a Speedy.

René


----------



## matthew P

Better shot 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nvrp813

On Europelli vintage leather


----------



## matthew P

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaeva




----------



## Fatz028

Can I ask what kind of buckles is everyone wearing on their watches? Omega tang buckle or an after market buckle? I am putting a brown strap on my moon watch and was wondering if I should splurge for an 18mm Omega buckle or just go with the after market that comes with the strap.


----------



## Titan II

Fatz028 said:


> Can I ask what kind of buckles is everyone wearing on their watches? Omega tang buckle or an after market buckle? I am putting a brown strap on my moon watch and was wondering if I should splurge for an 18mm Omega buckle or just go with the after market that comes with the strap.


I wear oem buckles and deployants with all my straps...even after market straps. I just think they tie the package together nicely.

René


----------



## bipyjamas

I wear buckles the straps come with, but I also wear my straps across a variety of brands/watches. None of my straps are OEM.

Hirsch Sueda today,


----------



## sportura

'57 on a Hirsch Leonardo.










'78 on a Hodinkee Honey Leather.


----------



## Thwizzit




----------



## rjprusak

Wow. I've always prefer my Speedys on a bracelet but there are some really great strap options out there.


----------



## reef58

Post #12 4th down panda Speedy. You win the internet. Congrats.


----------



## bayarea508

sportura said:


> My 1957 re-issue on the Hirsch Medici in Gold Brown color (not yet aged and oily, but very handsome nonetheless).
> 
> -S


Favorite strap! Beautiful looking leather!


----------



## ccm123

Looks great!


----------



## crumbsnatcher

Shred2001 said:


> View attachment 9746546


In your picture, that strap looks very similar in color and styling to the novonappa brown strap that comes with the AT Golf edition watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

don't tell my wife.... new big hole heuerville


----------



## masbret

Here is mine.










Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1




----------



## Kanokus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rwbenjey




----------



## Ojnewman91

drewmcd24 said:


> Here's a light brown strap from Panatime:


Nice! That looks really similar to my Hirsch buffalo strap (from Holben's).

Here's a shot of my speedy from the maternity ward. I wanted to have it on for my firstborn's big day yesterday morning  (rather than the SBGN007 which I've been using as my daily the past couple of weeks).


----------



## Ojnewman91

Kanokus said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WOW, that is absolutely gorgeous! What kind of speedy is that??


----------

